# wow seriously? this guy is a noooooob!



## voxac30dude (Dec 11, 2009)

what ever happend to the good ol humbolt cut or the danish pie or strap and release? go's to show you can have all the pro gear in the world but it doesn't make you a good faller!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ank9bKCR248


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 11, 2009)

Not sure why hes removing it. If it was to wholesale the tree to a lumber yard then maybe I can understand all the extra cuts in the beginning, keeping the tree as long as possible but it would have been much easier and faster to cut it up high then flush cut the stump if hes not cutting lumber. 

Getting to the actual felling cuts, to start off with his notch was way to small to me.

nice little find thanks for sharing


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 11, 2009)

voxac30dude said:


> what ever happend to the good ol humbolt cut or the danish pie or strap and release? go's to show you can have all the pro gear in the world but it doesn't make you a good faller!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ank9bKCR248



Did they ever get it down or is it still falling? lol That was so much cutting on that baby tree I almost started to feel sorry for them. (Almost.)

And tell me he wasn't standing directly under the drop zone?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 11, 2009)

Except for the fact that the canopy hung up in the rest of trees, what's the problem? This looks like a selective logging system, and judging by the accent, in France, in a plantation. Cutting off the buttresses may be local custom to meet the local mill standards. 

I'm surprised they use the falling arm (whatever it's called) and don't have any backup wedges. 

If that tree is so hung up that he can't push it over, a strap and release system won't.

Watch how people from other parts of the world operate, you may learn something new.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 11, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Did they ever get it down or is it still falling? lol That was so much cutting on that baby tree I almost started to feel sorry for them. (Almost.)
> 
> And tell me he wasn't standing directly under the drop zone?



LOL oh yeah forgot about that. That was priceless

Would make a good commercial



Stihl forestry helmet: *$49.95*

Felling Lever: *$85.92*

Stihl MS361: *$625.00*

The lessons learned from idiots without a clue: *PRICELESS*


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 11, 2009)

BC WetCoast said:


> Except for the fact that the canopy hung up in the rest of trees, what's the problem? This looks like a selective logging system, and judging by the accent, in France, in a plantation. Cutting off the buttresses may be local custom to meet the local mill standards.
> 
> I'm surprised they use the falling arm (whatever it's called) and don't have any backup wedges.
> 
> ...



I still say the notch was too small but camera angle can be deceiving


----------



## voxac30dude (Dec 11, 2009)

definitely too small. look at the wedge that come out of the hole! haha:jawdrop:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 12, 2009)

Europeans have a whole differant system have seen many where they cut off buttresses and small undercuts. First saw it years ago ina stihl catalog


----------



## logging22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Why all the extra cuts in a sapling? Coulda dropped 10 trees in the time it took him to drop one.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 12, 2009)

Wierd.

He's gotta whole lotta "Different" goin on.

I'm all ears as to why though. There's gotta be a reason.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## swift4me (Dec 12, 2009)

*Don't be so fast to trash the French*

From the accent, I'm pretty sure that was filmed in Quebec. 

Just north of me here in France is a huge region full of farmed pine. They've logged it for over a hundred years, but in 2000 and last year these huge wind storms have leveled 20 to 30 percent of the trees as the soil is sandy and the roots are shallow. The market is depressed for the timber with so much of it laying around, but I'll tell you what.... these boys can cut wood. 

I drove past about 100 plus acres of stacked pine logs near the port the other day, probably destined for China, but nonetheless it was impressive, and I've lived in Humboldt County and seen a few piles.

Funny thing, they use the same sawsd you pros like too, except they cost more here than in the US. Strange.

Pete


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 12, 2009)

logging22 said:


> Why all the extra cuts in a sapling? Coulda dropped 10 trees in the time it took him to drop one.



the first cuts were to remove parts of the root flare so it doesn't impair with the felling cuts


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 12, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> LOL oh yeah forgot about that. That was priceless
> 
> Would make a good commercial
> 
> ...



Would have repped you if I could mate. 


As to the video.....

No amount of ppe will protect you from your own ignorance. I nearly lost my lunch when he walked into the fell zone. 

He had all that nice shiny gear and no tag line? If it is genuinely hung up the absolute first thing that comes out of my truck is the Falteimer and some 5/8 braid. 1 minute to insert and tie off. Saves you heaps of time and who knows, maybe your life?!?!?!?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 12, 2009)

a reel PRO dull the saw before you cut the tree tom trees


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 12, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> ...
> 
> Stihl forestry helmet: *$49.95*
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 

It might have been a technique class on how to bring down a big buttressed tree but they couldn't find a big one. AND, it might have been a class on how not to bring down a little tree ... it sure would have been nice, after all that time, if the vid showed it hit the ground.

Yes, he was in the drop zone ... CROUCHED DOWN ... just another part of a what-not-to-do class.


----------



## Guarddog1 (Dec 12, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Did they ever get it down or is it still falling? lol That was so much cutting on that baby tree I almost started to feel sorry for them. (Almost.)
> 
> And tell me he wasn't standing directly under the drop zone?



Oh yeah I always get right in the line were the tree is (supposed to fall to take a look and see what is going on):0


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 12, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> And tell me he wasn't standing directly under the drop zone?





I really liked that part.  Even this weekend warrior knows better! 


As to the rest, dunno. If it was hung up in the canopy, shouldn't he have known that was likely to happen, and had a rope in it ready to go? Again, even this weekend warrior can see when branches are intertwined....


As for the low cuts, from what I've seen on other sites, that's just how they do timberfalling in some parts of the world. I get the feeling they use those timberlevers rather than wedges in other places, too.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think the camera man should have put the camera down and helped.But they would have lost the footage for us to see.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think anyone here was trashing the French, just merely trashing the technique the guy was using. Now, I couldn't see the canopy, but if it wasn't hung up, that was an easy notch and drop....


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 12, 2009)

Thats a Beaver Cut:jawdrop:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Beaver cut?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj0YJcsunt4

The info says it is near Strasbourg.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 12, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj0YJcsunt4
> 
> The info says it is near Strasbourg.



See now I would be scared to hold the saw like that. If the tip hit a part on the other side that wasn't cut the saw could pop out the back . I just don't think its good practice to go full bore without minding the brake in any situation whatsoever. Plas's 361 has a really cool feature that brakes automatically when you let of the throttle. 

Also, I don't think the guy who was cutting that little tree was really doing anything stupid. Yeah he walked under the DZ but it looked like he was in control. Yeah he might have been a noobie but practice makes perfect. I really don't see any reason to make fun of the guy... but if there was you can bet I would be first to jump.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuPxnNi0hVA

youtube and chainsaws often do not mix well.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 13, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuPxnNi0hVA
> 
> youtube and chainsaws often do not mix well.



Wow now that dude must be from Tennessee, married to his sister or both.


----------



## Jeff_Cochran (Dec 14, 2009)

wtf is that supposed to mean you ignorant yankee? you think we're all sister f'rs? he's probably you brother in law/ uncle from your mothers father/your dads side.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bwahahahahahahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opb2OqVg7LQ&feature=related


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 14, 2009)

That clown with the 2 saws made me think of Deliverance and Duelling Banjo's. "I wanna hear ya squeal like a pig boy!" Wonder what sort of noise he would make if either kicked back...


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 14, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Bwahahahahahahahaha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opb2OqVg7LQ&feature=related



Other than the feller not being fond of the chainbrake I saw this as a good drop Metals. Did I miss something?


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

Jeff_Cochran said:


> wtf is that supposed to mean you ignorant yankee? you think we're all sister f'rs? he's probably you brother in law/ uncle from your mothers father/your dads side.



dude lighten up it was a joke dont be so sensitive. We ignorant yankees tell jokes like that. As I am sure you intelligent types from the south (mecca of our higher education system) well you all tell yankee jokes. Its all in fun no harm intended. Dont get your britches all in a bunch I take it all back.


*Oh and by the way he cant be my brother in law.. My brother in Law likes men*


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Other than the feller not being fond of the chainbrake I saw this as a good drop Metals. Did I miss something?



Them pants are priceless. That crew must be a Muni or Government crew getting paid way to little and by the hour. Heart surgeons spend less time inspecting their cuts


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Other than the feller not being fond of the chainbrake I saw this as a good drop Metals. Did I miss something?



Notch is half the tree. . . He takes 20 years babysitting the notch. . . He does that little weird "stand in front of the notch" to decide direction of felling. . . Guess I felt it was a really long drawn out ordeal for a 2 minute drop.

Oh, and they should invest in at least a 24" bar. (yes, I realize little bars are a European thing).

I found it all humorous myself. :dunno:

Edit: Oh, and the 1980's called and wants it's pants back. LOL


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 14, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Notch is half the tree. . .



Yeah I hear you there. I have had this discussion with some very well credentialled fellers who teach 30-50% for the notch. I am not comfortable with it but it does work.



Metals406 said:


> He takes 20 years babysitting the notch. . . He does that little weird "stand in front of the notch" to decide direction of felling. . . Guess I felt it was a really long drawn out ordeal for a 2 minute drop.


I think thats the problem with video cameras. You think you are quick until you film it.... Still it was a big stick onto a paved area and the traffic control was good and it went exactly where he aimed so I was ok with the time taken.



Metals406 said:


> Oh, and they should invest in at least a 24" bar. (yes, I realize little bars are a European thing).


Yeah that was kinda weird wasn't it. All that gear and a standard bar?



Metals406 said:


> Oh, and the 1980's called and wants it's pants back. LOL


 Now that is worth some rep!!


----------



## voxac30dude (Dec 14, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuPxnNi0hVA
> 
> youtube and chainsaws often do not mix well.



yeah just like this vid. not a fair comparison. he is running a sharp full chisel chain on the homlite and a dull skip on the stihl. it gets worse the stihl is 64cc and the homelite is 46. not fair by my book.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTeQdlt9KZU


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 14, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Yeah I hear you there. I have had this discussion with some very well credentialled fellers who teach 30-50% for the notch. I am not comfortable with it but it does work.



I've been taught to fall stubs with a large 50-60% notch. It moves the centre of gravity and makes it easier to fall. Because the stub is usually fairly short, the probability of losing control is less.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Was that a GOL training vid? 

Gary


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 14, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Was that a GOL training vid?
> 
> Gary



I'll bite. What's GOL?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 14, 2009)

BC WetCoast said:


> I'll bite. What's GOL?


East coast version of Scandinavian cutting. Called the Game of Logging. Open face and bore cut everything.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 15, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Open face and bore cut everything.



That is not true, the do teach cutting for yield so you will find humbolts in the classes too. Bore the face on veneer logs...

They teach how to read the tree and do the math on how far you have to wedge a tree to fall a leaner.

GOL does use bore cuts more then other schools, but it does have it's place in safe falling. If you are going to learn it right, then you need to do it often. 

I know a couple GOL instructors, and they know how to handle a saw in the woods; especially when dealing with a lot of marginal diameter tall stands. 

Granted there is a bit of over-veneration of Sorens, but then we see that in other schools too. They can sing "Sorens Says" kust as much as some arbo's sing "Shigo Says".


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 15, 2009)

BC WetCoast said:


> I've been taught to fall stubs with a large 50-60% notch. It moves the centre of gravity and makes it easier to fall. Because the stub is usually fairly short, the probability of losing control is less.



The problem I have with deeper notches for stubs as large as in the video is the loss of leverage with wedges. The shorter distance between hinge (fulcrum) and wedge (end of lever) can often result in lower lift as the wood gets compressed especially on softer stuff like conifers. I have seen a fair few smashed plastic wedges and planished or split alloy wedges from being pounded in to that sort of back cut.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 15, 2009)

What the hell are you guys talking about? Seriuosly. You cut what, 20-30 trees a year and now you critique people all over the world??? I'm headed out for the day, to burn a few gallons in some big fir. Have fun picking people apart with your little Stihl Half wraps in the GAY-RODGE...


My West Coast Brotheren, that's excluding you


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 15, 2009)

Burvol said:


> You cut what, 20-30 trees a year and now you critique people all over the world???



I do that in a month or two, how are you at topping them out


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 15, 2009)

Burvol said:


> What the hell are you guys talking about? Seriuosly. You cut what, 20-30 trees a year and now you critique people all over the world??? I'm headed out for the day, to burn a few gallons in some big fir. Have fun picking people apart with your little Stihl Half wraps in the GAY-RODGE...
> 
> 
> My West Coast Brotheren, that's excluding you



Don't hold back "brother", tell us how you really feel!:jester:


----------



## lego1970 (Dec 15, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Did they ever get it down or is it still falling? lol That was so much cutting on that baby tree I almost started to feel sorry for them. (Almost.)
> 
> And tell me he wasn't standing directly under the drop zone?




 As bad as that was I generaly try not to bash others, but that comment was pretty funny.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 16, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Don't hold back "brother", tell us how you really feel!:jester:



You see, I don't care how much guys go on and on about people. It's fun, we all do it. But when everyone critiques every damn thing people do, it's irritating. Some of the best cutters in my State have to clean a dutchman out two or three times a day, miss their lay once in a while, ect. Being good is all about being consistant. Grinding that SOB out every damn day with good work. 

Your right, that video was wierd.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 16, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I do that in a month or two, how are you at topping them out



Hee Hee, come on guys, we are all just having fun here.

But thanks for all the nice notes in the rep


----------



## Burvol (Dec 16, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I do that in a month or two, how are you at topping them out



For what I do, not bad, I ain't no expert arborist like you guys. Do a few of those in late winter/early spring. I don't think I'm some climber. I spur the tree to death before I lop it's head off


----------



## chemist (Dec 16, 2009)

swift4me said:


> From the accent, I'm pretty sure that was filmed in Quebec.
> 
> Just north of me here in France is a huge region full of farmed pine. They've logged it for over a hundred years, but in 2000 and last year these huge wind storms have leveled 20 to 30 percent of the trees as the soil is sandy and the roots are shallow. The market is depressed for the timber with so much of it laying around, but I'll tell you what.... these boys can cut wood.
> 
> ...



If that was filmed in Quebec, then some forestry workers from France are working in Quebec!

You could give them the benefit of the doubt that the tree was hung up, but their behavior around the fall zone would lead me to believe that they just bought a saw from the dealer and he threw in the matching PPE. 

Maybe we should get them topping some BC trees with those skills!


----------



## Burvol (Dec 16, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Hee Hee, come on guys, we are all just having fun here.
> 
> But thanks for all the nice notes in the rep



If that is not narcissism at it's finest....quoting yourself.....or is a rainy day there?


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 16, 2009)

chemist said:


> If that was filmed in Quebec, then some forestry workers from France are working in Quebec!
> 
> You could give them the benefit of the doubt that the tree was hung up, but their behavior around the fall zone would lead me to believe that they just bought a saw from the dealer and he threw in the matching PPE.
> 
> Maybe we should get them topping some BC trees with those skills!





> thinning of spruce
> For such large trees a breaking bar is not meant!
> l of past tree moin of 20m of the upper part to be largely sufficient to demolish it in order to clear
> you are right
> ...


translating a few of the post, looks more like two boys that may work for a tree service out playing. Profile says there country is *Country:Belgium*

this one is an interesting experiment Looks like they formed a socket and cone for the stub 
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ghostmonster600#p/u/17/Rk8dj7-hTVc


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 16, 2009)

*The riddle is solved*

Obviously this is the guy in that video. Has to be.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=118323

That cant be serious. You cant put a helmet together but your gonna start a chainsaw. I hope it is just a Christmas present for someone else and they are assembling it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 16, 2009)

Burvol said:


> If that is not narcissism at it's finest....quoting yourself.....or is a rainy day there?



Final exam week, plus with the snow damage most of my clients are doing ground cleanup this week. Looks slow til after Christmas. 

It was +9 at 9:30 when I was heading to the university for today's exam. Not much chance for rain.

I quoted myself because of all the guys giving me rep for ribbing you. I might have got as much for that post as the Obama joke I made a few months ago.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 16, 2009)

Good to see you in a good mood for your exams. See, I knew I was gonna make your day :notrolls2:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 16, 2009)

I will tell you the truth I repped JPS for it. Mainly for the reason you can teach any monkey how to cut a tree on the ground, but its a whole new game when you are in the Air taking out trees. And I mean technical drops and rigging not just flop and drops... You can teach that to a monkey too. I am living proof of that. But I have heard from others about some of the work JPS has done and 1 technical removal from in a tree is worth 100 standing on the ground..

Of course thats just my opinion.

No offense Burvol I am sure your a hard core dude and good at what you do but your in the Tree Climbers forum man, would you expect anything else.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 16, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I will tell you the truth I repped JPS for it. Mainly for the reason you can teach any monkey how to cut a tree on the ground, but its a whole new game when you are in the Air taking out trees. And I mean technical drops and rigging not just drop and flops... You can teach that to a monkey too. I am living proof of that. But I have heard from others about some of the work JPS has done and 1 technical removal from in a tree is worth 100 standing on the ground..
> 
> Of course thats just my opinion.
> 
> No offense Burvol I am sure your a hard core dude and good at what you do but your in the Tree Climbers forum man, would you expect anything else.



Tree climber forum? This was about _fellling_, LOL. I'm not pissed, I just think everyone gets a little carried away with the videos and what they are. I'm glad I made some people laughopcorn: 

I know the dude can climb, I have read many of JPS' posts, and they are good. I know what it takes to do that stuff, I had the chance to work below some good climbers in the tree care business a couple of winters, and have seen alot of it highlead logging that's pretty nuts if you ask me. 

There are too many variables pretaining to the dangers and the artform of climbing & topping to falling a strip of nice timber. It's close to the same in the fact that there is a woody substance, a power saw involved and certain risks, dangers, hazards, and that's about it.

The any monkey can cut a tree mentality shows in alot strips where guys get fired or the loggers wanna punch their face out. I have never said I was some great faller, but I know the difference between a slasher and real log cutter. Monkeys break a lot of good wood, and "just get it on the ground" and walk away. Lame.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 16, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Tree climber forum? This was about _fellling_, LOL. I'm not pissed, I just think everyone gets a little carried away with the videos and what they are. I'm glad I made some people laughopcorn:
> 
> I know the dude can climb, I have read many of JPS' posts, and they are good. I know what it takes to do that stuff, I had the chance to work below some good climbers in the tree care business a couple of winters, and have seen alot of it highlead logging that's pretty nuts if you ask me.
> 
> ...



LOL I am just supporting my fellow climber. The any monkey was just to fire you up and have some fun. I do know the difference in a good production feller and the monkey with a chainsaw, like the fact that the good feller can make that extra little cut to land that tree as soft as possible and save the valuable wood among other things but like you just having a laugh. Have fun and Stay safe man.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 16, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I will tell you the truth I repped JPS for it. Mainly for the reason you can teach any monkey how to cut a tree on the ground, but its a whole new game when you are in the Air taking out trees. And I mean technical drops and rigging not just flop and drops... But I have heard from others about some of the work JPS has done and 1 technical removal from in a tree is worth 100 standing on the ground..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Burvol (Dec 16, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> LOL I am just supporting my fellow climber. The any monkey was just to fire you up and have some fun. I do know the difference in a good production feller and the monkey with a chainsaw, like the fact that the good feller can make that extra little cut to land that tree as soft as possible and save the valuable wood among other things but like you just having a laugh. Have fun and Stay safe man.



I know you are, and I got a cast iron set in that regard, swing away. It's good to get fired up, we're passionate about our work, just like good tradesman should be. Now about that orange and white saw you like...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 16, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I know you are, and I got a cast iron set in that regard, swing away. It's good to get fired up, we're passionate about our work, just like good tradesman should be. Now about that orange and white saw you like...:hmm3grin2orange:



SAWS and the Orange isnt the same with out the the Gray. Oh yeah I think they actually call it a gray not white. I not sure what is about that color when they use it, it makes the saws out last the all orange ones.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 16, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Final exam week, plus with the snow damage most of my clients are doing ground cleanup this week. Looks slow til after Christmas.
> 
> It was +9 at 9:30 when I was heading to the university for today's exam. Not much chance for rain.
> 
> I quoted myself because of all the guys giving me rep for ribbing you. I might have got as much for that post as the Obama joke I made a few months ago.



A Nova for your trouble. . .


----------



## voxac30dude (Dec 17, 2009)

hahaha
keep it comming! you guys are making my day


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 20, 2009)

*Part of the physics*

*"The problem I have with deeper notches for stubs as large as in the video is the loss of leverage with wedges. The shorter distance between hinge (fulcrum) and wedge (end of lever) can often result in lower lift as the wood gets compressed especially on softer stuff like conifers. I have seen a fair few smashed plastic wedges and planished or split alloy wedges from being pounded in to that sort of back cut."*

===============

The problem with using a shallower notch on a stub is that more of the weight stays on the wedge side of the fulcrum.

The more weight that can be moved over to the lay side, by extending the depth of the face, the easier the wedging is. 

Yes, the simple physics of the distance between the wedge and the hinge can be important when working against a lean. Also, utilize the simple physics of a teeter tooter - put more weight on one side and it takes less force when dealing with a heavy balanced staub.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 20, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> *"The problem I have with deeper notches for stubs as large as in the video is the loss of leverage with wedges. The shorter distance between hinge (fulcrum) and wedge (end of lever) can often result in lower lift as the wood gets compressed especially on softer stuff like conifers. I have seen a fair few smashed plastic wedges and planished or split alloy wedges from being pounded in to that sort of back cut."*
> 
> ===============
> 
> ...



I hear what you say smoke but my experience is exactly as I posted. Having a shallower scarf not only makes inserting wedges easier but gives you more room to work with in the back cut. Again useful when you need space to insert wedges in stacks to pop a heavy one over.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 20, 2009)

I wasn't able to see the whole clip...but what I did see looks like two guys practicing their basic tree felling, along with takedown of hungup trees according to accepted european standards...I reckon they got it stuck on purpose to practice removal technique...but I could be wrong. So yes they look a bit noobyish.

You are taught from the outset to remove the buttresses so as to have an even diameter all the way to the base and accomodate a smaller bar length, the felling cut is made as close to the base as possible and buttresses get in the way and have fibres going in different directions that can affect the hinge characteristics and fall.
The humbolt cut is not a regular part of the itinerary at the stage of learning with small trees, rather cut as low to the base as possible with a fairly shallow face cut.

Yes, smaller bars are more often used in Europe, and people are specifically trained in takedown of hungup trees as par for the course. 

Want to know any more?


----------



## Jgraham798 (Dec 20, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Wow now that dude must be from Tennessee, married to his sister or both.



He can't be from Tennessee if he's married to his sister....we don't marry family closer than 1st cousins..


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 20, 2009)

Jgraham798 said:


> He can't be from Tennessee if he's married to his sister....we don't marry family closer than 1st cousins..



must be alaBAMa, :jawdrop:


----------



## diesel3408 (Jan 8, 2010)

damn i hope my new 660 can do that had to retire the 056


----------

